# British Columbia 3D Schedule



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated January 31 - Fort St. John added in March and June.
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated February 1 - Cranbrook added (April and May).
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated February 10 - Chase added (June).
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2001.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated February 10 - Rock Creek (May) added.
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2001.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Additional February 10 update - Armstrong (April) added.
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated February 12 - Salmon Arm (May) added.
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2001.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated February 16 - Winlaw 2-day added. (May)
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated February 23 - Invermere (April and July) and Fernie (June and August) both added.
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated March 7 - Semiahmoo 2-day (Apr 30/May1) added.
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated March 11 - Date change for Keremeos (was Mar 27, is now Apr 3) and Winfield added Aug 20 (youth only) and Aug 21.
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated March 14 - Winlaw cancelled (March 27) due to snow pack.
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------



## Canuck2 (Mar 25, 2003)

Updated March 15 - Quesnel 2-day added (last weekend in May).
www.angelfire.com/bc/canuck2/3D2011.html


----------

